# Pigs Ears???



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

At what age can puppies have this delightful treat? Pixie is just over 10 weeks,i have a bag which she keeps sniffing at,is she allowed to indulge?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

yuck dont do it is my answer LOL


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! we gave Lady her's at around 13 or 14 weeks old.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

delta had one at 9 or 10 weeks and was fine, some pups are very sensatve to them but you will only know if you try.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yum Yum pigs ear .. each puppy is different but yes I am with Kendal on this one, give it a go, my dogs have enjoyed them from approx 10 weeks old .... just stay with her..

Pixie you lucky girl ... no more sniffing the bag, you are actually getting one


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a shop near me that sell lots of animal parts:

Pig snouts, trotters, ears, tails
Bulls willies, windpipes, hooves

Chicken necks, feet etc..........


Just be prepared that for some dogs it can give them upset tummies, but they love 'em.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Flippin heck - thought I was being brave with the pigs ears! :argh: Can't imagine all those body parts strewn among the squeaky teddies! x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Can just see it now ' come on my little darling,come and get your bulls willy!!!' think i will stick with the lovely pigs ears,thanks for all your advice will open that pack in a min and let the fun begin(yuk)


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Buy the pigs ears loose, the ones in bags don't half stink. But it does not put my two off.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

All the "body parts" can be yummy treats - and yes some puppies (and older dogs too) can get upset tummies - so by all means give it a go - but - caution - - - - - - we suggest you keep these treats for - outside xxxx

All our dogs absolutely go nuts for horse hoof trimmings after the farrier has been.

Stephen xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

pixie said:


> Can just see it now ' come on my little darling,come and get your bulls willy!!!' think i will stick with the lovely pigs ears,thanks for all your advice will open that pack in a min and let the fun begin(yuk)


 Actually they are called Bully sticks or Pizzels and are great for puppies.

They are small just don't imagine what you are imagining because they are nothing like that


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> All the "body parts" can be yummy treats - and yes some puppies (and older dogs too) can get upset tummies - so by all means give it a go - but - caution - - - - - - we suggest you keep these treats for - outside xxxx
> 
> All our dogs absolutely go nuts for horse hoof trimmings after the farrier has been.
> 
> Stephen xx


Yeah the dogs at my livery yard do this too.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Natural for your cockapoo... this may be of interest to you ...

http://www.mutleychews.co.uk/products/dog-chews/

http://www.buydogtoys.co.uk/shop/dog-treats/ears-and-hooves/

Yum Yum my dogs tum .... enjoy xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks JoJo, have bookmarked them both xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Natural for your cockapoo... this may be of interest to you ...
> 
> http://www.mutleychews.co.uk/products/dog-chews/
> 
> ...


How funny (my dog grooming business was called The Muttley Crew LOL) what a great site will be ordering tomorrow I think........and I love the way each body part treat is garnished with parsley for the photos.

J xx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Natural for your cockapoo... this may be of interest to you ...
> 
> http://www.mutleychews.co.uk/products/dog-chews/
> 
> ...


hahaha, like the little green / parsley, they put in each photo


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good website JoJo. Quite an array of body parts, not sure I'm brave enough to give Millie some of them 

I do give Millie Cows ears, which I think are less greasy than pigs. And she thoroughly enjoys the tripe sticks, but mega smelly. Oh and the usual hide toys like pressed bones and slippers.

Can they have too much of these treats does anyone know?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Never, in a million years am I giving a Bull's willy to my Izzy - I like my puppy kisses


----------



## Lisao (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahaha dogs truly will eat anything


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My daughter and I have had a chat earlier about the bull's willy .. ha ha ha .. the things we chat about over a twix and a glass of coca-cola...

I almost said what size ?? ... silly question really .. a big one of course


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My daughter's vegetarian, she's been very brave feeding the dogs their N.I. but freaked at the thought of them having pigs' ears, let alone willies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh that is really good she will even consider feeding NI, good for her, clearly she puts her pets needs first  

The willy's don’t look like willy's, not that I spend much time looking a bull's willy’s really ... Oh no JoJo has her silly head on..

Showing my age here, do you remember Worzel Gummidge .. I am like him, I have a head for every occasion.. I have my silly happy head on at the moment


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo, I'm about 10 years older than you! I used to love Worzel Gummidge 
I had a look at the bulls' willies on the link (curiosity got the better of me) anyway, been to get a smaller car harness for Izzy today, and bought some nice rawhide cigars


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fancy a cup a tea and a slice of cake Aunt Sally  .. oh no I am trying to say it with a Worzel voice and I am spitting at my laptop... I warned you I had my silly head on...

Your girls will love their cigars


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

phoebe ate hers, izzy is napping in my arms, so phoebe has pinched hers 
I only drink earl grey (or lady grey)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh a puppy cuddle with Izzy .. you are making me jealous  enjoy .. give her a hug from me 

I can do Earl Grey ... with a wedge of cake and a few scones for good measure xxx


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm with you there - lady grey is my favourite, although Twinings have just brought out a 'blossom grey' which is scrummy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh ... such Lady's on this forum ... ha ha ha


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo - scones are my speciality, I have quite a following for my mixed berry ones 
Izzy is sooo cuddly, a lot like Honey by the sounds of it. She lies in my arms like a baby, does make typing tricky though :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> JoJo - scones are my speciality, I have quite a following for my mixed berry ones
> Izzy is sooo cuddly, a lot like Honey by the sounds of it. She lies in my arms like a baby, does make typing tricky though :laugh:


Scones and Cockapoo the prefect combo   

Honey is a snugly girl  she snuggles in so close and puts her paws on the laptop, such a www cockapoo ha ha ha 

Oakley is a wiggle bum but wow I love him so much ... I trimmed his legs today and he stood beautifully for me, I was so proud of him... he kept trying to kiss me .. tinker.... he prefers to cuddle at my feet, I think he gets too hot curled up next to me ....


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> JoJo - scones are my speciality, I have quite a following for my mixed berry ones
> Izzy is sooo cuddly, a lot like Honey by the sounds of it. She lies in my arms like a baby, does make typing tricky though :laugh:


Ali i may need scone advice!!! I made some yesterday as have been having endless 'pop in and see puppy'cream tea sessions! They were crunchy on the outside and doughy on the inside..yum but they were FLAT!!!! Me wants big ones,huge ones,any advice? Also Pixie sounds like Izzy all soft and cuddly,and floppy and huggable:ilmc: big time x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Contrary to popular belief, scones don't rise much in the oven - if you want big ones - cut them big. Cook them on a high oven. This is my receipe - sssh! don't tell!
500g plain flour
110g butter (NOT marg.)
4 teaspoons cream of tartar
2 teaspoons bicarbonate of soda
@300ml milk
add fruit/cheese etc. to dry ingredients before mixing in milk, handle as little as possible
Using biggest cutter - makes 8
I don't add sugar to fruit ones (I use mixed frozen berries) I put brown sugar on the top before cooking.
Enjoy


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Ali...i wont tell..lol! Will try make some today How on earth we have gone from pigs ears to mixed berry scones is beyond me but i suppose its all food related ha ha ha. x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Contrary to popular belief, scones don't rise much in the oven - if you want big ones - cut them big. Cook them on a high oven. This is my receipe - sssh! don't tell!
> 500g plain flour
> 110g butter (NOT marg.)
> 4 teaspoons cream of tartar
> ...


Can i make some too? im great at making cupcakes havent tried scones this should be fun!! lets post our scone pictures on here Ali can decide the winner ha ha


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well inbetween puppy bits,and moaning children,and housework today i managed to whip up some scones,plain ones(for jam and clotted cream) they were sooo much bigger than what i have been making,still a little flat but scrummy,crunchy and doughy.....delish thanks Ali! Im now on a scone only diet


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ooh, well done  Did they spread out in the oven? If so, mixture is a bit wet x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ooh, well done  Did they spread out in the oven? If so, mixture is a bit wet x


Yes they did! texture great but the mixture was a bit wet.....you know your stuff dont ya! Will happily try again over weekend x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha! Baking with Ali ....... I love it!!!

Karen xx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh they look yummy though, spreading or not!! xx


----------

